
EpiPen Tycoon puts you in the shoes of the most hated woman in pharma - subpar
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/09/02/epipen-tycoon-puts-you-in-the-shoes-of-the-most-hated-woman-in-pharma/
======
PaulHoule
They oughta get the guy behind Yandere Simulator to develop it.

